# Ipad not selling out.



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Following some of the various posts at Mac-rumors .... people are reporting wide spread availability for the ipad well into Saturday afternoon. Of course this may change but maybe less demand than Apple anticipated.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, Apple likes to sell out of new products....
Paula ny


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I had planned to wait and get a 3G-enabled one, but late this afternoon I weakened and made a trip back to Best Buy to get one (after looking at it there at lunchtime).  There was certainly traffic at the special display, but it wasn't jammed, and I had no problem getting one in late afternoon.  Not even any drama!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I had planned to wait and get a 3G-enabled one, but late this afternoon I weakened and made a trip back to Best Buy to get one (after looking at it there at lunchtime). There was certainly traffic at the special display, but it wasn't jammed, and I had no problem getting one in late afternoon. Not even any drama!


I can't wait to hear what you think about it.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I had planned to wait and get a 3G-enabled one, but late this afternoon I weakened and made a trip back to Best Buy to get one (after looking at it there at lunchtime). There was certainly traffic at the special display, but it wasn't jammed, and I had no problem getting one in late afternoon. Not even any drama!


Congrats!


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I had planned to wait and get a 3G-enabled one, but late this afternoon I weakened and made a trip back to Best Buy to get one (after looking at it there at lunchtime). There was certainly traffic at the special display, but it wasn't jammed, and I had no problem getting one in late afternoon. Not even any drama!


let us know about the book reader


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

redshift1 said:


> let us know about the book reader


I'm very content with the Kindle app as a piece of software. As a replacement for my K2, I'm not as happy with the iPad--I had been shrugging off the higher weight of the iPad, but it bothers me more than I thought it would. And the page-turning motion means that I need two hands to read with the iPad, whereas I can lazily lounge back and use my K2 one-handed. Betsy started a thread of iPad first impressions, and I've put more detail there (admittedly in a stream-of-consciousness form).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I heard the same thing -- iPad is not sold out -- after Easter Vigil service last evening. Our pastor is definitely a Macophile. He also loves his Kindle we were discussing the iPad with one of the newly baptized/confirmed who'd been to either Best Buy or an Apple store that afternoon and checked out the iPad. Pastor felt like the iPad filled a niche that didn't exist for him as he has his desktop and laptop -- both Macs -- his Kindle for a portable reader and an iPhone for, well, phone stuff. The other fellow (who's name I _should_ know but, hey, it was nearly 11 p.m. and way past my bedtime) said it really did look slick and the "oooohhhhh neat" factor was way high. . . .I couldn't tell whether he'd bought one or not. But he did say there were plenty available.

There's a Best Buy in the Pentagon right next to my office. . . . .I doubt they'll have any available, though they do carry Sony readers . . . but I'm definitely going to check it out on Monday. I don't see myself buying one because I can't find a "gotta have" feature in what I've read that isn't already available to me via one of my other devices. . . .MY big sticking point is I'd love it as a sort of laptop/tablet/super portable computer. BUT I _really_ don't like "typing" on 'not a real keyboard'. I like keys to click or something because I go really fast and I need the tactile feedback to be sure that the letters I'm hitting are showing up on the page. I get frustrated with a touch screen keypad 'cause I just can't go as fast -- gotta do it one handed or 'hunt-and-peck'. I'd like to try the iPad keyboard but admit to not being optimistic that it'll be enough like a 'real' keyboard for me.  Yes, I know there's an accessory one could buy, but that seems like it defeats the purpose of what _*I*_ would want it for.


----------

